# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο >  Λάστιχο  πόρτας  ψυγείου

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Σ'  ένα  παλιοψυγείο  που  έχω  έχει  καταστραφεί  το  λάστιχο  στη  κάτω  γωνία  της  πόρτας  και  δεν  υπάρχει  αντίστοιχο  στο  εμπόριο  να  το  αντικαταστήσω  σκέπτομαι  να το  κολήσω   έχει  ασχοληθεί  κάποιος  με  παρόμοιο  θέμα  τι  υλικό  να  χρησιμοποιήσω ?  σκέπτομαι  σιλικόνη  που  καλύπτει  και  τα  κενα  ακούω  προτάσεις. 

                                                                                                        Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πήγαινε βρες αυτούς που τα κόβουν και τα ράβουν αυτά τα λάστιχα με ένα δείγμα  του παλιού λάστιχου , μπορεί να σου προτείνουν ένα αντίστοιχο (αυτοί ξέρουν από δικές τους εμπειρίες) .

----------


## alexandrosd

Υπάρχουν εταιρίες π ασχολούντε με πολλά είδη ελαστικων ψυγείου.. μπορείς να πας να ρωτήσεις σε κανα 2 μαγαζιά με ψυκτικά μηχανίματα η κανα ψυκτικο γνωστο να σε κατευθείνουν εκεινοι αν τυχον δεν βρίσκεις του μοντέλου αυτού λογικά θα υπάρχουν αντοίστιχα μοντέλα π ταιριαζουν τα λαστιχα με το δικό σου. 
ποιο μοντέλο ειναί?

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Παιδιά  το  έκανα  αυτο  που  λέτε  αλλά  τα  λάστιχο  δεν  ταιριάζει  με  τίποτα  πήρα  και  δείγματα  μήτε  καν  πλησιάζει  το  δικό  του  γι'  αυτό  έχω  καταλήξει  στη  κόληση.

----------


## alexandrosd

δεν μ έρχετε άλλη κόλα εκτός απο την κόλα στηγμής. αλλα το θέμα ειναι πως πολλύ πιθανόν στο σημείο της κόλησης να είναι λίγο σκληρό κ να μιν βεντουζάρει όπως πρέπει η πόρτα ... κ θα έχεις πάλλυ προβλημα με πάγο.

----------


## Inferno

Κοίτα κ εδώ. http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/
Είχα βρει κάποτε που είχα χρειαστεί

----------


## konman

Πες μας τι μαρκα και το μοντελο του ψυγειου
για να σε βοηθησει καποιος για την αντικατασταση του λαστιχου.
Με την κολλα δεν θα κανεις δουλεια.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Το  ψυγείο  είναι  candy  οχι  πολύ  παλιό  περίπου  8ετίας  αλλά  σίγουρα  λάστιχο  δεν  υπάρχει  και ο  τρόπος  στήριξης  του  στη  πόρτα  είναι  πολυ  δύσκολος  περα  απο  το  κλασσικό  αυλάκι έχει  και  μια  γωνία  που  πάει  κάτω  απο  το  πλαστικό  (της  πόρτας)  τελικά  το  κόλησα με  σιλικόνη  και  αύριο  θα  βάλω  τη  πόρτα και  θα  ενημερώσω  σχετικά  με  το  αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## konman

Αν δεν κανω λαθος στο candy δεν αλλαζει το λαστιχο αλλα
αλλαζει ολη η πορτα. 
Αυτο λεει η εταιρια αν το προσπαθησεις μπορεις και να το αλλαξεις,.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Mάλλον  η  κόληση  με  σιλοκόνη  πέτυχε  αλλά  αντιμετωπίζω  άλλο  πρόβλημα  με  το  θερμοστάτη   το  ψυγείο  το  έβαλα  και  δούλεψε  κανονικά  μετα  απο  7 - 8  ώρες  λειτουργίας  περίπου  πάγωσε  πάρα  πολύ  το  νερό  πού έβαλα  τέρμα  κάτω  στη  θέση  της  φρουτολεκάνης  μέ  αποτέλεσμα  να  μην  πίνεται  χαμήλωσα  το  θερμοστάτη  έκανε  το  χαρακτηριστικό  "κλίκ"  αλλά  δεν  σταμάτησε,  ανεβοκατεβάζοντας  τον  θερμοστάτη  δεν  έκανε  το  "κλίκ"  να  υποθέσω  προβλημα  στο  θερμοστη?  το  άφησα  να  δουλεψει  και  σήμερα  το  βράδυ  και  αύριο  αν  δεν  στρώσει  θα  το  σταματήσω.

----------


## konman

Δεν ειναι απολυτο οταν κουνας το κουμπι του θερμοστατη
οτι πρεπει να κλεισει, για να κλεισει πρεπει να παγωση το στοιχειο.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Το  ψυγείο  ήταν  πάρα  πολύ  παγωμένο  δεν  έβαλα  θερμόμετρο  βέβαια  αλλά  το  νερό  που  είχα  βάλει  στη  βάση  της  φρουτολεκάνης  (εκει  έχει  υποτίθεται  τη  πιο  χαμηλή  ψύξη)  το  έπινα  με  δυσκολία.

----------

